# Stuffed Mushroom and Swiss Buffalo Burger



## mossymo (Apr 28, 2013)

Started by sauteing some fresh mushrooms for the stufz burgers.  Forgot to get the prep pictures so you will have to wait to see the inside of the burger at the end.













1.jpg



__ mossymo
__ Apr 28, 2013





-----

All stuffed, you will just have to believe me.













2.jpg



__ mossymo
__ Apr 28, 2013





-----

Seasoned with Tatonka Dust.













3.jpg



__ mossymo
__ Apr 28, 2013





-----

Onto the Yoder to smoke at 150º with oak pellets for an hour.













4.jpg



__ mossymo
__ Apr 28, 2013





-----

Once they were smoked, removed them from the grill and fired the Yoder up to 325º. 

Burgers almost done so added the buns on to get toasted.  













5.jpg



__ mossymo
__ Apr 28, 2013





-----

Some cheese on the outside of the burger as well. 













6.jpg



__ mossymo
__ Apr 28, 2013





-----

There may have been a few too many beers involved and I didn't watch the buns close enough. 













7.jpg



__ mossymo
__ Apr 28, 2013





-----

Burgers topped with a mushroom gravy sauce and a side of jalapeno crunch chips.













8.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Apr 28, 2013





-----

Close up of the gravy.  













9.jpg



__ mossymo
__ Apr 28, 2013





-----

Money shot of the inside.  Hard to beat a great mushroom and swiss buffalo burgers. 













10.jpg



__ mossymo
__ Apr 28, 2013






Thanks for looking!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Apr 28, 2013)

YUM! Mushroom swiss is one of my favorite burgers ever. That looks very tasty, the kind of tasty where you just keep eating until it's gone regardless that there's gravy all over your hands and face..

Can you tell me about the gravy recipe?


----------



## boykjo (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## werdwolf (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh Yeah!


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh Baby!   I just might have to do another round, those look GOOD!   What did you put in your sauce?


----------



## seenred (Apr 29, 2013)

MMM...those look awesome!  Very nice...

Red


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 29, 2013)

The whole thing look wonderful Mossy!  Does your Tatonka Dust have pepper powder in it?  Just wondering what gives it the black coloring.  All the folks that use it rave about it?

Kat


----------



## mossymo (Apr 29, 2013)

boykjo said:


> :drool






FWIsmoker said:


> Oh Baby!   I just might have to do another round, those look GOOD!   What did you put in your sauce?



I love the Hardee's Mushroom and Swiss Burger, this is a copycat online recipe to their mushroom gravy recipe - http://www.food.com/recipe/hardees-mushroom-and-swiss-burger-11789


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 29, 2013)

MossyMO said:


> I love the Hardee's Mushroom and Swiss Burger, this is a copycat online recipe to their mushroom gravy recipe - http://www.food.com/recipe/hardees-mushroom-and-swiss-burger-11789


Ok cool, i'll try the worcestershire sauce to mine...   I basically double the mushrooms from that recipe, beef broth, s&p, flour and corn starch if it needs more thickening....very tasty.


----------



## mossymo (Apr 29, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Ok cool, i'll try the worcestershire sauce to mine...   I basically double the mushrooms from that recipe, beef broth, s&p, flour and corn starch if it needs more thickening....very tasty.



PM me a heads you to when you make this as I really want to check out your cook, I just love mushroom and swiss burgers!


----------



## suie (Apr 30, 2013)

OMG this is like food porn to me....beautiful!!!


----------



## flareside92 (Apr 30, 2013)

If that doesn't make your mouth water, nothing does!

Awesome job.


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 30, 2013)

Those burgers looks amazing!


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 2, 2013)

Nice, I had a feeling it was the copy cat recipe. My favorite fast food burger was the hardees mushroom swiss until they stopped making it. My new favorite is the Good Time burgers mushroom swiss. It beats the Hardee's, hands down. I eat fast food maybe 5 times a year. If you like MS burgers and you have a "Good Times" burger joint around you, you will be impressed.

Campbell's Golden Mushroom soup is the easy trick to a home cooked MS burger. I like to drop a tsp of beef bullion in there also. Forget the ACCENT, MSG won't be found in my kitchen.













Screen Shot 2013-05-02 at 1.16.55 AM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ May 2, 2013


----------



## themule69 (May 2, 2013)

looks great. i'm going to have to give it a try. i like the mushroom and swiss. i have some smoked swiss in the fridge. i bet it will be great.

happy smoken.

david


----------

